# Remote control issues Directv HR23-700



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

I received this refurbished receiver to replace an older version. None of my remotes (RF type) work as they should. Yes, plenty of time with DirectV tech folks. I wonder if the Frequncy of the radio signal in the remotes or the receiver are mismatched. Any thoughts??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's only one frequency used by the RC6x and lower. The RC7x remotes use a Wi-fi band frequency.

The remote must be paired with the receiver. This is done through a screen accessed by the Setup->Remote Control->IR/RF Setup menu item.


----------



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

Many thanks for this reply; but I have done all of the usual double checks (it is set for RF, remotes registered to this receiver, reset the receiver, etc.). All that done by me and with the direction of the Directv tech folks at least four times. I'm new to this forum stuff so I apologize for taking folks time; I just am grasping at straws here. It does work slightly better after a receiver reset, yet I don't think I ought to have to reset the receiver repeatedly.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tyskol said:


> Many thanks for this reply; but I have done all of the usual double checks (it is set for RF, remotes registered to this receiver, reset the receiver, etc.). All that done by me and with the direction of the Directv tech folks at least four times. I'm new to this forum stuff so I apologize for taking folks time; I just am grasping at straws here. It does work slightly better after a receiver reset, yet I don't think I ought to have to reset the receiver repeatedly.


Have you checked / changed the batteries in the remote ?

Is this receiver behind a glass door in a cabinet ? Is it in another room from the TV ?
Give us some more details.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tyskol said:


> I received this refurbished receiver to replace an older version. *None of my remotes (RF type) work as they should*. Yes, plenty of time with DirectV tech folks. I wonder if the Frequncy of the radio signal in the remotes or the receiver are mismatched. Any thoughts??


Please Explain...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Does the recevier in question require an external antenna for the remote?

You've been somewhat secretive about the details of the hardware in question.


----------



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

OK, thanks for these replies. The receiver sits about 6" above the main TV in the open; the receiver is connected to two TVs via a Sewell HMDI splitter. There are two remotes I use: the first is a RC64RB used in the dining area (about eighteen feet from the receiver), the second is an RC66RBX used in the living room (about ten feet from the Receiver). Both have new batteries. All worked well with the HR20 receiver I had previously. Now, both must be in line of sight to the receiver sometimes working, sometimes not. Yes the receive is in RF mode. Yes each has been properly paired to the receiver. Previously I only need to point the remote in any direction to operate the receiver. Now I seem to have to find a "sweet spot" for them to work. I hope this is the kind of detail needed. Oh the only obstruction from the dining room is a non-load bearing wall - it wasn't a problem previously.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tyskol said:


> OK, thanks for these replies. The receiver sits about 6" above the main TV in the open; the receiver is connected to two TVs via a Sewell HMDI splitter. There are two remotes I use: the first is a RC64RB used in the dining area (about eighteen feet from the receiver), the second is an RC66RBX used in the living room (about ten feet from the Receiver). Both have new batteries. All worked well with the HR20 receiver I had previously. Now, both must be in line of sight to the receiver sometimes working, sometimes not. Yes the receive is in RF mode. Yes each has been properly paired to the receiver. Previously I only need to point the remote in any direction to operate the receiver. Now I seem to have to find a "sweet spot" for them to work. I hope this is the kind of detail needed. Oh the only obstruction from the dining room is a non-load bearing wall - it wasn't a problem previously.


Try this just for the heck of it.
Get into a spot that the remote works every time, then hold your hand or a book, etc. in front of the remote and use it. Does it still work ?
Also, try this, press the mute and select button and hold them both down until the green lights on the end blink 2 times ( the times it blinks from the initial button press does not count ). Now enter 981 ( This resets the remote). You will also have to reprogram for the TV and if you have it a surround sound system. Now reprogram the remote to RF mode and use the last 6 digits of the receiver to pair the 2 of them.


----------



## tyskol (Nov 25, 2014)

Worked fine through the book; but thanks "Hall of Fame"! I think I'll just learn to live with this. I appreciate all the thoughtfull replies.

Tyskol


----------

